# Lactobacillus Ferment and melitane (cream) - alternatives to Melanotan II?



## waxman (May 26, 2019)

Along the lines of Melanotan, does anyone have any experience with topical peptide tanning lotions that promise to produce a natural tan without the side-effects of Melanotan? I just came across this article:

*Lactobacillus Fermen*


> Lactobacillus Ferment that works with *two different types of melanin* in the dermis to create a deep, yet natural and streak-free tan. Specifically, the Lactobacillus Ferment peptide simultaneously prevents the production of *Pheomelanin* (the melanin that gives skin a yellow/reddish tone), increases the production of *Eumelanin *(the melanin that gives skin a black/brown tone) and stimulates higher concentrations of visible melanin. This results in a sunless tan that is deep, natural-looking and completely unique to the individual using it AND helps to create a deeper, longer-lasting natural tan when you’ve been out in the sun.
> Perfect for * all skin types *, including fair skins that burn easily or suffer from prickly heat, this intelligent tan can be applied up to ten days before tanning (always remember to use a high factor sunscreen when tanning in the sun)


 should also work for redheads  (type 1 skin).


*melitane (Acetyl Hexapeptide-1) (α-MSH biomimetic peptide)*


> MELITANE, a biomimetic peptide antagonist of the α-MSH (α-Melanocyte-Stimulating Hormone), stimulates melanin synthesis, inducing skin pigmentation via the activation of its receptor MC1-R. Melitane™ has a preventive action on DNA damage induced by UVA or UVB radiations and reduces the number of sunburn cells attesting a DNA repair action, for maximal anti-aging benefits. Melitane™ also limits the expression of biochemical inflammation mediators and provides significant protection against UV-induced erythema, reducing skin redness… for a healthy glow and skin protection. Acts as a soothing agent, anti-inflammatory agent and sunscreen agent. It stimulates hair pigmentation and reverses the gray hair process. It induces skin pigmentation. It strengthens the skins defenses against harmful effects of UV. It reduces skin erythema and inflammatory response. It protects and repairs DNA damage caused by UV exposure (UVA & UVB).
> Tanning effect: 0.5 - 5% Soothing effect: 1 - 5% Protective effect: 1 - 2.5% DNA protection and repair: 0.5%


 MSH agonists were there to increase the eumelanin ratio to pheomelanin.
It works on 3 and 4 types of skin.
Melitane in combination with Lactobacillus Fermen, it may work more strongly for redheads (type 1 skin).

does it really work?


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2019)

What issues are you experiencing with melanotan?

we have a jacked G*nger who has used it with great success. He travels to Nigeria monthly for work and was recently accepted into a tribe. So you know it works.


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2019)

Moved to the correct forum.  Welcome to UGBB


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2019)

Welcome to UGB, Mate. 

Ye get nauseous from the MTII? I've known some who have.


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Welcome to UGB, Mate.
> 
> Ye get nauseous from the MTII? I've known some who have.



Yeah, I always got a bit of that post pin but not enough to warrant stopping after getting comments like wow, you look “Blacxican”.


----------

